# Megohmetro (medidor de aislacion)



## electroaficionado (Jul 25, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Tengo un problemita que se me hace dificil de encarar.

Tengo muestras de líquido de las que quiero saber la resistividad (o bien su conductividad, solo seria cuestion de hacer la inversa). Dicho liquido se encontraria en una celda de un material no conductor y con dos placas una de cada lado, de modo que se mediria la resistencia entre las placas.

La resistencia anda en el orden del MOhm, pero puede variar desde los 500K hasta unos 50MOhm, igual con medir hasta 10 me alcanza.
Para otra serie de muestras, seria entre 10K y 500K.

Probe con testers digitales, y no me entregan resultados confiables (mido dos veces y me da dos valores muy diferentes, mido de diferente lado y tambien, etc.). Ademas quisiera poder aprovechar los resultados con el fin de realizar automatizacion.

Si alguien tuviese diseños confiables que permitan realizar estas mediciones, o pudiese facilitarme información al respecto, estaria muy agradecido. Yo lo que encontre o no me convencio o no estaba en rango.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 26, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ...Probe con testers digitales, y no me entregan resultados confiables (mido dos veces y me da dos valores muy diferentes, mido de diferente lado y tambien, etc.)


Es que el tester te mide usando corriente continua y te altera la superficie de los electrodos.

Esas mediciones se hacen con corriente alterna. Puede ser un transformador comun con una resistencia en serie (para limitar en caso de cortocircuito) + tester  o algo mas elaborado con operacionales,  pero al electrodo *siempre* hay que llegarle con alterna *sin nada* de componente continua.


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 26, 2008)

Hola Eduardo, 

Te comento que con un tester analogico, viejo pero muy bueno, si tengo buenos resultados, no creo que mida en alterna... o si?

Los Electrodos son de Niquel aleado, por lo que el paso de la corriente no les hace nada. El problema no creo que este ahi. . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2008)

Yo pregunto:
¿ El echo de efectuar la medición con CC no te altera el resultado, electrólisis y esas cosas raras de la quimica ?

No sería más confiable aplicar una tensión alterna y un puente de Wheastone o un Megger por alterna ?


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 26, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ...Te comento que con un tester analogico, viejo pero muy bueno, si tengo buenos resultados, no creo que mida en alterna... o si?


En general los analogicos no te miden corriente en alterna.
Voltaje en alterna obviamente si, pero tienen la contra que rectifican media onda, con lo que la 'resistencia vista' no es simetrica y vas a estar en la misma --> el tester debe ser digital.



> Los Electrodos son de Niquel aleado, por lo que el paso de la corriente no les hace nada. El problema no creo que este ahi. . .


No es que el electrodo se disuelva, sino que se va como pasivando la superficie (el quimico sos vos, no yo   ) 
Si dudas, proba que pasa si vas invirtiendo la polaridad en forma repetitiva y que pasa si lo dejas siempre en un sentido.

Lo recomendado es que te consigas un digital + transformador para hacer pruebas. Podes medir la corriente que circula (los mas o menos buenos tienen escala de 20uA) o  tension usando una resistencia  en serie como escala o un puente de Wheatstone.
Si despues tenes que dejarlo fijo, le haces algo con operacionales + transformador + indicador analogico o digital.


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 26, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> No sería más confiable aplicar una tensión alterna y un puente de Wheastone o un Megger por alterna ?



Quizas si, yo digo lo que se esta haciendo hace años y funciona. Electrólisis y esas cosas no porque (supongo) los potenciales se mantienen por debajo, ademas corrientes tan bajas tardarian en hacer un efecto importante.



			
				_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> En general los analogicos no te miden corriente en alterna.
> Voltaje en alterna obviamente si, pero tienen la contra que rectifican media onda, con lo que la 'resistencia vista' no es simetrica y vas a estar en la misma --> el tester debe ser digital.


Creo que me malinterpretaste, se esta midiendo con el tester en posicion de "Resistencia", directamente. Y anda todo bien. Si agarro un digital y hago exactamente lo mismo, me da cualquier verdura.



			
				_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> No es que el electrodo se disuelva, sino que se va como pasivando la superficie (el quimico sos vos, no yo   )
> Si dudas, proba que pasa si vas invirtiendo la polaridad en forma repetitiva y que pasa si lo dejas siempre en un sentido.


No, esas aleaciones estan diseñadas para bancarse eso. La oxidacion superficial, aun con aplicacion de corrientes, fuego, etc etc es practicamente inexistente. La celda esta diseñada para hacer eso.



			
				_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Lo recomendado es que te consigas un digital + transformador para hacer pruebas. Podes medir la corriente que circula (los mas o menos buenos tienen escala de 20uA) o  tension usando una resistencia  en serie como escala o un puente de Wheatstone.



O sea, aplicar un voltaje constante de corriente alterna, y medir cuanta corriente pasa por la muestra? EL tema es conseguir un instrumento que tenga esa resolucion, y que no me cueste un riñon...


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 26, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> O sea, aplicar un voltaje constante de corriente alterna, y medir cuanta corriente pasa por la muestra? EL tema es conseguir un instrumento que tenga esa resolucion, y que no me cueste un riñon...


Voce e um garoto negativo.

Este es un ejemplo de medida de conductividad con tester digital comun-barato de 10Meg resistencia interna.

EDIT: Grrr... actualice la imagen porque puse mal la formula.

EDIT3: Que pasa que no me actualiza la imagen?


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 26, 2008)

Eduardo:

Ante todo gracias por la atensión.
Por supuesto que no te voy a dejar en paz, aun.

La resistencia interna debiera de ser dato del fabricante, verdad?

No termino de entender la formula... Entiendo como que igualaste las corrientes, por ser una serie, pero me quedan cosas mal ubicadas, si pudieses explicarmelo, seria genial.

Por otro lado, un transformador "comun" seria adecuado para una aplicacion asi? No se requeriria una fuente de corriente alterna regulada y estabilizada apra que de un voltaje muy constante y parejo?

Saludos, y gracias de nuevo.

Ah,y para fogonazo, y antes que me vea tentado a buscarlo yo. . . Que recorcholis es un megger?   

Y me sigue picando la duda de poruqe un tester anda, y otro no...   

EDIT: Ya lo busque, es un aparatito para medir aislaciones y resistencias muy altas no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ......Ah,y para fogonazo, y antes que me vea tentado a buscarlo yo. . . Que recorcholis es un megger?
> 
> Y me sigue picando la duda de poruqe un tester anda, y otro no...
> 
> EDIT: Ya lo busque, es un aparatito para medir aislaciones y resistencias muy altas no?



Yeeessss !

Yo planteo lo siguiente:
Imaginate en el esquema del tester de Eduardo que insertas una bateria en serie con la resistencia del electrolito producto de esa cosa que es la electrólisis, según la polaridad te varia la resistencia que "Ve" el tester en uno u otro sentido.


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 26, 2008)

Me encantaria decir que entendi eso... 

Despues del examen de ayer, me parece que mi cerebro pego el portazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2008)

Como te has venido en estos días !

Supongo que esto lo conocerás mejor que yo:
Si me dices que quieres medir un electrólito supongo yo que habrá un proceso de electrólisis.
Si hay electrólisis aparece una diferencia de potencial
Esta DDP afectará la medición de la resistencia según sea la polaridad del multímetro, en un sentido la DDP restara valor de resistencia y en sentido contrario la aumentará.
Aclaro que no habia visto que el esquema de Eduardo se alimentaba con alterna, esto que te planteo es para el empleo de un multímetro común alimentado con una bateria


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 26, 2008)

Nunca dije que queria medir un electrolito...
Yo dije que queria medir una muestra de líquido.
De hecho la idea de la medicion es determinar la presencia, (o mejor dicho ausencia) de electrolitos. Ademas la presencia de electrolitos no implica una reaccion espontanea con generacion de potencial, ni una electrolisis.

Me he venido con todo... es esto o hacer las cosas que deberia estar haciendo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2008)

! Estas a FULL ¡, no pensaste en tomar vacaciones ?

No me compliques la vida con la Química, que hasta ahora la paso bien sin ella.

Sea como sea, yo no le daría lugar a que se escapen electrones (Con lo caro que están) a través de un circuito de CC

Y sigo meditando: La aplicación de una tensión continua no altera la química de la "cosa" que quieres medir ?


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 26, 2008)

Y sigo diciendo.

La verdad que del todo no se. Si el potencial es bajo, no deberia. Si la corriente es muy baja, tardaria en darme cuenta.

Yo no digo que quiero  meterle corriente continua, digo que hasta ahora, medir con un tester (analogico, viejo y aparentemente bueno) dio buenos resultados. Medir con otro tester (digital, nuevito, no taaan bueno) da unos resultados de porqueria.

Me parece joya medir con CA, pero me preguntaba si usar un transformador asi solo no trae muchos errores. Ademas me pregunto si las inductancias parasitas de los cables y demas me joderan de algun modo.

PD: Tengo vacaciones la semana proxima, lo que solo significa que voy a molestar mas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2008)

Esa es la gracia que se mandó el Sr. Wheatstone, que independizó el resultado obtenido de la fuente de alimentación.
Con 50Hz las inductancias parásitas y esas "cosas" molestan poco, salvo que midas desde muchos metros de distancia.


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 26, 2008)

Si, con un puente no me influiria la fuente, pero como lo aplicaria para obtener lecturas mas o menos directas?


EDIT: Que zapato, si es re obvio que en vez de buscar el equilibrio puedo medir diferencia de voltaje entre los centros..  ops:  se ve uqe me llego la piza al cerebro...  


EDIT2: Ahorita que lo pienso, si no esta en equilibrio, como calculo Rx, independientemente del voltaje de la fuente? Ahora estoy aun mas intrigado.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 26, 2008)

hola, mencionaste mas atras que tienen un equipo para esas mediciones (vos queres hacer otro) , por que no sacas algo de información del que hay y como mide.
para comenzar podes medir que tension usa midiendo sus bornes, asi te das una idea.

yo sigo este tema por que me parece interesante, un saludo


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 26, 2008)

Es un tester. Comun y corriente. Analogico. No lo puedo manosear ahora porque no lo tengo cerca. Todo eso queda en otra ciudad.

El tester se pone en modo de resistencia, se agarran las puntas, y se mide. Asi de sencillo, como quien mide una resistencia de carbon.

Por esos misterios del destino, ese tester sirve y otros no, sino me compraba otro tester y listo. Ya que tengo que hacer uno, pense que seria bueno hacer algo que sirva en el futuro como fuente de información para posibles automatizaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 27, 2008)

Procedimiento con puente:
1) Lo conectas y le aplcas tensión
2) Con el galvanometro buscas el equilibrio ajustando la R-Variable
3) Logrado el equilibrio sabes que la R-Variable es igual a la RX
4) Desconectas y mides la R-Variable con el método que se te cante o empleas un potenciómetro con indicación de valor 

Potenciómetro con indicación de valor: Disco calibrado en Ohms adosado al eje del potenciómetro.

También puedes emplear como R-Variable una caja de resistencias decamétricas que te dara en forma directa el valor de la resistencia


----------



## fernandob (Jul 27, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Procedimiento con puente:
> 1) Lo conectas y le aplcas tensión
> 2) *Con el galvanometro buscas el equilibrio ajustando la R-Variable*
> 3) Logrado el equilibrio sabes que la R-Variable es igual a la RX
> ...



hola fogonazo , a ver si me podes ayudar, yo siempre que mire eso de los puentes lo descarte por que no comprendia mucho su logica.
fijate que remarque 2 cosas:
1 --- para medir esa R variable con cualquier metodo , o sea que tengo un metodo y un instrumento ......por que no mido directamente la R X ?
2 --- con un galvanometro o sea un instrumento determinado mido el equilibrio.....pero entonces por que (de nuevo ) no mido con un instrumento directamente la RX y listo .

nunca me cerro.
te lo pregunto como duda generica, no para este tema puntual que en particular se ve que hay alguna variable que esta por aghi molestando ya que como dice el muchacho las mediciones le varian   

saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 27, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> 2) Con el galvanometro buscas el equilibrio ajustando la R-Variable
> 3) Logrado el equilibrio sabes que la R-Variable es igual a la RX



Eso es justo lo que no quiero. Lograr el equilibrio... Porque implica que tengo que ir a mover la perillita yo en persona. Yo quiero algo que ponga la muestra en la celda y PAFATE! me de la medida.

Yo hice esta simulacion, y todo muy bonito, pero quedo dependiente de la fuente de alimentacion.

No se si me explico.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 27, 2008)

! Ah bueno, estas buscando un resistenciómetro automático (Cuanta vagancia)¡¡

Si se puede hacer, se emplea el mismo puente pero con un sistema de resistencias variables de aproximaciónes sucesivas, claro que manejado por un micro o una PC, ¿Como te ves?


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 27, 2008)

La vagancia la pone el hecho de que si nadie tiene que mover una perilla, podria utilizar la salida (por ej el voltaje entre los puntos medios) para recopilar los datos y, por ejemplo, que salte una alarma cuando la resisitencia de la muestra pasa de cierto rango preestablecido.

Mmmm. Podria aprender a programar micros eventualmente... Siempre quise y seria una buena escusa... Tendria que conseguir un simulador primero, pero creo que seria "hacible".

Hacer la fuente de corriente alterna estable para que tenga una salida constante no seria practico, o si? O usar el puente con los voltajes del medio me pierde mucha precision por la resistencia interna del medidor?

El cielo es el limite! jejejej, cuando me peguen una patada en las posaderas por joder tanto!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 27, 2008)

La fuente de alterna puede ser un puente Wien y un pequeño amplificador de audio con salida a transformador.
Aunque un simple transformador alimentado desde la red te dara suficiente presición.

Hay una forma sencilla de medir la resistencia que seria midiendo la tensión sobre una resistencia externa, esta tensión pasaria a travez de tu solución, a mayor resistencia de la solución menor tensión sobre la resistencia y viceversa.


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 27, 2008)

El puente podria darme una salida de tension muy estable y asi medir directamente... eso es interesante, ademas porque quizas se podria hacer mas "portatil" 
El tema de la estabilidad del transformador la puse en duda porque cuando se empieza a cargar siempre varia un poco. Tendria que ver como me afecta a la de rmedicion la variacion que tenga este y la tension de la red, pero es probable que como dices tu, la precision sea suficiente.

Respecto del segundo parrafo... La verdad que eso no lo entendi... ops:
Si hubiese un dibujito...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 27, 2008)

Imagina el circuito siguiente:
Transformador que alimenta a un electrodo sumergido dentro de tu solución
Dentro de la misma solución otro electrodo también sumergido, sobre este aparece una tensión debido a la resistividad de la solución
Esta tensión sobre el electrodo no alimentado se aplica a una resistencia externa y de valor conocido
La resistencia cierra el circuito al transformador

Midiendo la tensión alterna sobre esta resistencia se puede conocer el valor de la resistividad de la solución (Sr. Ohm)
La tensión sera proporcional a la conductividad de tu solución

Con la variación de esta tensión será fácil actuar alarmas o incluso manejar un "dispensador" para lograr un sistema automático de ajuste de soluciones en base a su conductividad. (Ya estoy en proceso de patentarlo)


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 27, 2008)

O sea, lo que propuso Eduardo?


(Antes de empezar a hablar de puentes y demas)


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 27, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> La resistencia interna debiera de ser dato del fabricante, verdad?


Si.
En los analogicos es un valor que varia con la escala pero en los digitales es constante. Un valor comun es 10Meg, pero si el que conseguis es de 10 o 20Meg  no importa, porque queda incluido dentro de las constantes de calibracion.



> No termino de entender la formula... Entiendo como que igualaste las corrientes, por ser una serie, pero me quedan cosas mal ubicadas, si pudieses explicarmelo, seria genial.


No se puede entender porque veo que la escribi mal de nuevo :'(

Fijate que eso no es mas que un divisor resistivo, luego, usando directamente la conocida formulita para el divisor, la tension medida por el tester resulta:
Vtester = Vfuente*Rtestertotal/(Rtestertotal+Relectrolito)    (1)

Si tenes en cuenta que la conductividad G es 1/R y que la conductividad especifica en el caso de dos placas paralelas (la que tenes que medir) es Sigma = G*Distancia/Area
De la formula (1) llegas a:
Sigma*Area/Dist = (1/Rtestertotal)*Vtester/(Vfuente-Vtester)     (corregida  )


El hecho que no se tenga lectura directa de la conductividad apenas cambia las cosas. Al fin y al cabo la medida de conductividad se usa en general para conocer concentraciones, y para eso tiene que irse a una tabla de conversion Conductividad-Concentracion a diferentes temperaturas (para esa sustancia). 
Es lo mismo que ir a una tabla Tension_leida-Concentracion, salvo cuando tu jefe es de madera y cree que si no se ingresa con conductividad no se puede.




> Por otro lado, un transformador "comun" seria adecuado para una aplicacion asi? No se requeriria una fuente de corriente alterna regulada y estabilizada apra que de un voltaje muy constante y parejo?


Todo depende del error admisible en la medicion, si seleccionas las resistencias de escala de manera que el voltaje leido sea menor que Vfuente/2 podes no tenerlo en cuenta. Porque una variacion de tension de linea del 5% te va a afectar solamente entre un 5% y un 10% (a Vfuente/2).

El valor de tension de la fuente podes incluirlo como factor de correccion dentro de la tabla de conversion.


Por supuesto que si te haces un circuito que te genere señal alterna estable (no necesita ser senoidal) y una etapa de entrada con operacionales vas a tener sin problemas lectura directa de la conductividad, lo que pasa es que crei entender que buscabas una medicion "a puro tester".


Respecto a usar alterna y el tipo de electrodos aca tenes un articulo:
www.alliancets.com/site/files/408/29497/109873/159907/White_Paper_-_Conductivity.pdf


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 27, 2008)

Ahora si te entiendo Eduardo!

Cuando decia "medicion directa" me referia a no tener que andar logrando equilibrios y demas cosas. No que se lea en la pantalla directamente la conductividad. Eso es operatoria matematica que podria ser objeto de tratar la medicion con algun cacho mas de electronica.

Seria interesante hacer un instrumento completo, como decia antes, generando la onda y tratandola con operacionales... Lo de tester lo dije porque hasta ahora, asi se viene haciendo, pero asi de golpe no funciona (o sea, funciona con un unico tester, con los otros que probe, no). La idea a largo plazo, una vez que se encuentre un metodo que funcione bien, seria hacer un instrumento completo que pueda medir correctamente y entregar como resultado la resistividad de la muestra.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 27, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> O sea, lo que propuso Eduardo?
> 
> 
> (Antes de empezar a hablar de puentes y demas)




O sea que NO lo voy a poder patentar ?

Si fue así, no lo había visto !


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 29, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Todo depende del error admisible en la medicion, si seleccionas las resistencias de escala de manera que el voltaje leido sea menor que Vfuente/2 podes no tenerlo en cuenta. Porque una variacion de tension de linea del 5% te va a afectar solamente entre un 5% y un 10% (a Vfuente/2).
> 
> Por supuesto que si te haces un circuito que te genere señal alterna estable (no necesita ser senoidal) y una etapa de entrada con operacionales vas a tener sin problemas lectura directa de la conductividad, lo que pasa es que crei entender que buscabas una medicion "a puro tester".



Me colgue con lo ocupado que ando, no crean que droppee el tema!

El asunto de la variacion de tension quizas se podria eliminar con un esquema como adjunto, estabilizando un poco la tension de salida del transformador de una forma sencilla?

El tema de generar la señal y procesarla con operacionales me gustaria probarlo, no solo porque me parece que podria andar muy bien, sino porque estaria bueno como proyecto para aprender (ya que vamos a trabajar que despues sirva para algo, verdad?)

Ah, muchas gracias por el pdf, esta muy bueno!

Saludos.


----------



## fredd2 (Abr 6, 2011)

Hola, los amigos de lo ajeno tomaron mi viejo megohometro heredado, de esos a manivela asi que decidi hacerme con un elevador de tension usando como oscilador un 555 un trafo de 6v y un amperimetro (como los que se usan para los tubos fluorescentes) el circuito lo probe con unos capacitores variables de radio al parecer funciona pero me surgio un problema que es obvio, me genera pequeños arcos entre las placas, existe alguna manera de hacer un medidor de aislacion sin que este genere arcos? ya que lo uso para medir compresores de aire acondicionado la mayorias de las veces, que si bien los gases que se usan en su mayoria no son inflamables pero nunca se sabe quien le metio mano antes .
Voy por el camino correcto o es una pavada lo que intento hacer?
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2011)

Disminuye la tensión de salida a unos "Saludables" 200-300V

Nop, no es ninguna pavada.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 6, 2011)

No es una pavada.
Si mostrás el circuito que estás usando, podríamos intentar ajustar algunas cosas.


----------



## fredd2 (Abr 6, 2011)

Hola, basicamente es ese, uso un 555 como oscilador, un transformador de 6v alimentado por el secundario y por el primario por medio de un amperimetro (resiclado de un tester) mido las "perdidas" o fugas en el bobinado, todo esto alimentado con 9v dc o 12v aunque la idea es alimentarlo con 9v de una bateria, recien lo puse a un ventilador que esta bien el bobinado y directamente no se mueve el amperimetro aunque creo que deberia moverse apenas, algo de de fuga deberia dar en cambio con los capacitores variables empieza a hacer arcos entres las laminas, lo mismo si arrimo las puntas de prueba, hace arcos de mas o menos 1mm, y es lo que no quiero ya que como dije en los compresores de aire acondicionado puede ser un potencial peligro.
Espero que se entienda el esquema.Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 7, 2011)

Lo primero que veo, es que no estás rectificando............ los megómetros que conozco trabajan con DC.
Luego, sería conveniente regular la tensión de salida. Haciendo esto, podes tener varios rangos de medición además de una medición más confiable.
Si el circuito es tal cual lo subiste, hay picos de tensión altísimos.
A mi gusto, lo primero sería rectificar y regular la tensión (aunque más no sea actuando sobre el RESET del 555.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2011)

Comparto lo que comenta "El Minino", pero agrego, habría que medir cuanta tensión tienes a la salida, ya que si esta es demasiado alta, en lugar de medir pérdidas de resistencia estarás "Creando" perforaciones de la aislación.
Para ajustar la tensión de salida puedes actuar sobre el terminal Nº 5 del 555 o directamente hacer una fuente regulable a la salida rectificada e incluso obtener varios rangos de tensión para medir.

*Sugerencia:* coloca en paralelo con el micro-amperímetro un par de diodos en oposición como para no freírlo con una sobre-tensión


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2011)

Destripá una càmarita fotografica vieja de rollo y sacale el circuito de flash , ese genera 300 Vdc con una o dos pilas y hasta te indica con un neón cuando está listo .

Por otro lado comprate un tester de aguja chino de 3 o 4 dólares y lo usas en la escala de 300 Vdc , la plaquetita del flash te entra dentro del tester.

Yo ya hice 4 o 5 así y funcionan bárbaro Aunque el mio es a manivela (con magneto telefónico y caja de roble de eslabonia .

Si usás alterna , a través de la capacidad de los aislantes , siempre te va a medir pérdida . . .  tiene que ser contínua. 

Si quisieras más tensión se le hace un doblador y triplicador al circuitito de la cámara y listo  .

Saludos !


----------



## fredd2 (Abr 7, 2011)

Gracias por responder, efectivamente el 555 lo hago oscilar a +-50 hz  (segun la calculadora del mismo, y por ahi debe andar por el ruido del  trafo), la tension de salida debe ser alta por que en su momento intente  medirla y palmo el tester con 9v dc de como alimentacion.
Intente hacer un puente de diodos a la salida y obtengo menos de 30v,  supongo que por la tension es muy alta para los 1n007 y entran en corto,  pero con un doblador de tension como los de la imagen tengo 200 y pico  de volts pero probando con una resistencia de 1mo no llega a fondo de  escala del amperimetro.
Navegando un poco a ver si encotraba algo me tope  con un esquema que  mas mas o menos lo que estoy haciendo, pero a transitores como  oscilador, que formula uso para saber a que frecuencia oscilan esos  transitores para transladarlos al 555? les dejo la imagen.
DOSMETROS tenia una camara de fotos y se la di a mi sobrino para jugar,  justo pase por la casa hoy y la lucha con el chiquilin dio como  resultado que tendre que seguir con esto, aunque apenas se descuide se  la saco!
Saludos y gracias!


----------



## fredd2 (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola nuevamente, despues de releer un poco todo, lo hice funcionar la salida de tension es de 0 a 900v aunque con una resistencia de 250k no llega a fondo de escala del amperimetro y con unos capacitores variables de radios antiguas tengo 1k a 300v (usando el micro amperimetro de un tester), al final del doblador le puse una resistencias de 500k para que sea un poco mas estable ya que por momentos subia de golpe la tension, les dejo el esquema, espero que se entienda ya que soy buen dibujante como electronico 
Saludos

[URL=http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-meg-6230321.html]
	

[/URL]


----------



## heartwithoutgod (Mar 11, 2012)

Que tal amigos! he leído cada uno de sus comentarios y me ha resultado muy interesante la construcción de este megohmetro de forma casera. De aquí quisiera que me aclaren lo siguiente: 

1.- Checkeando el ultimo esquema veo que el transistor PNP de la etapa osciladora no tiene código quisiera saber si es uno en especial o puedo usar uno sencillo (no requiere un parámetro de corriente mínima?). 

2.- De cuantos amperios debe ser el transformador? o basta simplemente con uno de 1.5A (de las radios antiguas). 

3.- Me parece que la forma de elevar la tension es similar a la que se utilizan en los televisores con TRC (tubo de rayos catodicos) en el denominado fly back? De ser asi es esta la unica forma de generar un alta tension en este tipo de instrumentos? (megohmetro). 

Cada vez que leo algo del foro me inspira siempre a aprender mas del mundo de la electrónica. Gracias de antemano por sus respuestas!


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 11, 2012)

Hola fredd2.

Me parece que el circuito que haz publicado no duplica el voltaje realmente.
Porque el doblador de voltaje necesita un voltaje positivo y otro negativo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 11, 2012)

hola muchachos, yo trabajo en electricidad desde hace años ya , nunca necesite el meghometro.

bah... alguna vez pero solo para probar, pero la cosa es asi ( Y SI ESTOY ERRADO ME LO DICEN ) :
en electricidad como dije muchas veces hay mucho verso, pero verso mal, mentiras para gente ignorante (electricistas muchos, no todos ).......y mas el que tiene el meghometro......HUUUUUUUU ni se imaginan  como es eltema este !!!!!!!!!
ni se imaginan .
el señor que tiene un meghometro es UN SEÑOR y los demas son viles ratas.
el señor que tiene un telurimetro ES UN SEÑOR y ls demas viles tontos.
El señor que se compro un fluke ES UN SEÑOR  y los demas tontos.

eso si .......luego me vienen a preguntar como se usa o que les da una medicion rara y no saben que pasa o si se estropeo .........



asi que vamos a probar una cosa (la cabeza) :
una casa trabaja con 220v, y quiero yo medir fallas de aislacion, pero , si uso tensiones mayores a 220v quizas pueda quemar algo..........que hago ??
a ver, que aislacion quiero medir ??
de que estoy hablando ?? 
podria dejarme llevar por ciertas normas o folletines de meghometros.
pero vamos a  pensar:

eso de la aislacion se usa cuando hay fugas, de esas que hacen saltar a los disyuntores, los cuales saltan con 30 mA (tipico 20 mA ) .
asi que halamos de 20 mA en 220 v

que hare??? 

a ver .......que pasa si levanto en la entrada de el tablero el neutro ?? 
queda todo con vivo .
incluso puedo juntar los 2 cables de la casa en el vivo , esto no genera ningun problema .
y para que me  sirve ??

se supone que si hay buena aislacion simplemente quedaran lso cables de la casa a vivo, nada mas  y no circulara corriente , a menos que haya una fuga.

y como mido una fuga??? 

pongo en serie una resistencia y mido con el tester comun en VCA .

a ver , calculemos:

1 mA >>>> 1v  >>>> resistencia = 1K 

0,1mA >>>> 1v >>>>> resistencia = 10 K 

0,01 mA = 10 micro amper  >>> 1v >>>> 100K 

pucha !!! pudo medir fugas muy pero muy pequeñas , solo con una resistencia y el tester !!!!

y la potencia de la resistencia ?? pues calculenla, y por sea caso pongan una lamapra en serie para limittar la corriente por si un toque a tierra le hiciese caer 220v a la resistencia , me comprenden ???? 

me van a decir que debo usar un meghometro de 500v o de 1Kv en una casa ?? para hacer un arco ?? o por que sino con 220vca no se produce al fuga ??¿?¿
LES QUIEREN VENDER UN BICHO QUE NO HACE FALTA.


es muy lamentable, lo veo con el tema de tierra y otros de instalaciones electricas, cada uno con su pompa de su titulo y su aparatito.........pero si un dia el aparatito se palma.........CHAU TECNICO .

tremendamente lamentable PARA EL , por que su capacidad de razonar y analizar es la de un monito y se ve en otros trabajos.
por suerte el mercado le da trabajo a todos y estos son los que cobran por firmar.


PD : queres 440v ?? 2 trafos en // prim y en serie sec.
queres que sea cc ??  >>> supongo no hace falta decirlo.

pero yo no comprendo por que meter semejantes tensiones.
no comprendo como una falla de aislacion va a saltar con 500v y sera imperceptible con 220v (311 de pico )





fredd2 dijo:


> Hola, los amigos de lo ajeno tomaron mi viejo megohometro
> Saludos



fredd:
que mejor ocasion para vos mismo solucionar el tema con tu cabeza.
y el que te lo robo ..........seguro lo vendera por 2 pesos, ya bastante miserable es para robar a un trabajador su herramienta de trabajo.
tomalo a bien : 
dependias de ese aparato como un bebe de la teta y NO te hace falta.
vos tenes los conocimientos para mucho mas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> .....bah... alguna vez pero solo para probar, pero la cosa es asi ( Y SI ESTOY ERRADO ME LO DICEN ) :


Solo un poco. 


> ....en electricidad como dije muchas veces hay mucho verso, pero verso mal, mentiras para gente ignorante (electricistas muchos, no todos ).......y mas el que tiene el meghometro......HUUUUUUUU ni se imaginan  como es eltema este !!!!!!!!!ni se imaginan .
> el señor que tiene un meghometro es UN SEÑOR y los demas son viles ratas.
> el señor que tiene un telurimetro ES UN SEÑOR y ls demas viles tontos.
> El señor que se compro un fluke ES UN SEÑOR  y los demas tontos.


El señor que posee un Megger es un señor, y el señor que NO lo posee es un señor sin Megger.

Te estas acotando a "Una Casa", y el sistema eléctrico es mucho mas amplio. Como la tensión en la casa es relativamente baja (310V PaP) se puede emplear tu método, pero si la tensión es mayor se hace difícil a nivel imposible.

Como curiosidad te comento que el Megger emplea tu mismo método, pero con tensiones que van desde los 500 a 25.000V.

Por ejemplo, ¿ Como calificas un aislador ?



> .....PD : queres 440v ?? 2 trafos en // prim y en serie sec.
> queres que sea cc ??  >>> supongo no hace falta decirlo.
> 
> pero yo no comprendo por que meter semejantes tensiones.
> no comprendo como una falla de aislacion va a saltar con 500v y sera imperceptible con 220v (311 de pico )


Eso es lo que hace el Megger 


Esto NO quita que alguno que otro "Chanta" (Inescrupuloso) emplee el instrumento para hacerse pasar por *"El Super Electricista"* y encontrar (O crear) fallas donde no las hay.
Pero esto *NO* depende del instrumento ni su marca, sino de la persona que lo usa.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 12, 2012)

si, seguro fogonazo que hay aplicaciones donde requeriras altas tensiones, pero yo me refiero a la aplicacion de un electricista comun , para medir aislacion de cables de una casa o similar, donde se trabaja con 220vca respecto de neutro o tierra.

eu me limito a mi entorno....... cuando me llamen a reparar un corto en la estacion espacial, ahi me expandiire 

de verdad, yo no hago mas de 380 v .... y no me meteria ni loco en una camara de alta tension , y lo de aisladores, seguro, uno busca el punto de ruptura, o que por lo menso se llegue a el valor requerido sin que se rompa la aislacion, pero:
1 --  esono hago 
2 -- lo que marco es que siempre hay que usar la cabeza y no es solo cosa de "el aparatito"
fijate a vos mismo : *sabes* como funciona el aparato, no es solo cosa de que lo usas .

un saludo


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hola, heartwithoutgod yo use todo surplus asi que no recuerdo cual use exactamente pero te puede servir cualquiera sea npn o pnp, podria ser un tip o algun bdx sin disipador ni nada ya que es muy poco el consumo, y el tranformador use un de 500ma que tambien tenia.
Fernando! el meghometro no me es impresindible pero si como toda herramienta te saca de apuros (esta mas tiempo en la estanteria que en la camioneta), casi todos los problemas me basta mi super pinza amperometrica de 30 pesos o directamente hoy en dia los equipos te dan un diagnostico de falla (los mas modernos) pero tambien atiendo maquinas dinosaurios donde no hay guarda motor, no hay relevo termico no hay nada! y en esa maquina por ahi tengo 9 forzadores de aire (ventiladores) mas compresores mas chiriimbolos y casi siempre esas maquina en paralelo con otra unidas por cañerias de agua.
Yo lo empece a usar cuando una maquina me volvio loco por casi 1 mes, a la maquina esta el personal de mantenimiento la lavo (cosa que yo no me entere cuando encontre el problema) y cada 9 o 10 dias saltaba la termica, diyuntor o diyuntor solo pero cuando llegaba yo levantaba todo y arrancaba lo mas bien, cuando se me ocurrio pasarle el meghometro ese viejito que tenia resulto que uno de los motores adentro tenia agua! pero el diyuntor o la termica "se daba cuenta una semana despues"  y con el meghometro lo detecte al toque, desde ahi le entre a tener un poco de confianza al meghometro, pero tambien es como vos decis es por que lo tengo, son de esas compras que hacemos con mi viejo por que nos gusta tener herramientas y sobre todo nos gusta nuestro laburo y de yapa nos pagan, si no lo ubiese visto nunca seguramente lo resolveria de otra manera el problema, saludos y se me fue la mano de largo con el post jajajaja.


----------



## fonkuh (Mar 15, 2012)

Hola a todos,acabo de darme de alta en el foro y me interesa lo del megger casero.....ya que ahora estoy en el paro y no tengo acceso al que tenia antes en el trabajo,y ahora he tenido que comprobar algun motor y no he podido medir el aislamiento.... la duda que tengo es la del amperimetro que hay en el esquema de fredd2.. me sirve uno analogico por ejemplo de una fuente de alimentacion?.. o desmontando una escala de un tester de los chinos me valdria?? y que fondo de escala me iria bien??...saludos y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2012)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Podés usar el elevador de tensión de los flash de las maquinitas fotográficas , podés usar un instrumento de tester de aguja de 4 Euros


----------



## Electrocontrol1 (Abr 15, 2013)

MM entonces recapitulemos; si tomo mediciones de parametros reales estoy mal???
amigos olvidense de los tomacorrientes, del interruptor de las luces...
ahora el tema de la electricidad va avanzando muy rapido; no necesariamente un instrumento se ocupa para medir pilas, asi como tu no tan solo utilizas el agua para beber no??? el megohmetro mas que para medir los aparatos o las instalaciones en una vivienda se utiliza para medir transformadores de potencia, motores industriales etc; no todos los aparatos trabajan con el mismo nivel de tension, por lo tanto en un instrumento de medicion siempre deben existir escalas multiples...
por lo demas el megohmetro no entrega valores de corriente elevados, son miliamperes utilizados en el sistema de medicion; principios basicos de medicion con instrumentos; la importancia de contar con buenos instrumentos radica en que cada dia se van integrando nuevas tecnologias; y para ser mas claro te voy a dar un ejemplo:
tengo un motor de un transporte de velocidad variable conectado a un variador de frecuencia; aparentemente no tengo un corto circuito, su corriente de trabajo esta bien, el voltaje esta dentro de lo normal; al tacto no presenta sobre temperatura; sin embargo este trabaja por un momento y el vdf se bloquea sin causa aparente... 
que puede ser???
con que instrumento tendria que verificar alguna condicion hablando del motor???
si no sabes diras... el variador esta malo; se cambia el variador... por uno nuevo el problema continua???
que harias en este caso???...
es una aparente fuga aunque pequeña es es una fuga, como te puedes dar cuenta de ella revisando con un megohmetro el estado de aislamiento del motor y asi tomar medidas para poder salvarlo...

un consejo.
como los medicos necesitan de implementacion para hacer su trabajo...
los electricos, electronicos etc, tambien. quizas en una casa no sea relevante tener un valor eficaz...
pero si en una fabrica donde se trabajan con valores muy altos y muy pequeños por ende se requiere de presicion en los instrumentos;

y la verdad de el tiempo que llevo trabajando me a dado buenos resultados 
no se trata de ser un ingeniero espacial.... se trata de saber trabajar y poder ser un aporte positivo.
esto va en respuesta a fernandov;


----------



## Jorgenets (Nov 4, 2020)

Hola, en un medidor de aislamiento, tengo una intensidad de cortocircuito de 3mA. En el manual me indica que para una prueba de 500Vcc, la resitencia mínima que mide es de 30Kohm. Cómo es posible que mida esto si la fuente sólo es capaz de dar 3mA.

No debería ser la resistencia mínima 500Vcc/3mA=166kohm?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2020)

Piensa un poco y verás...

La fuente da hasta 3mA
La fuente da hasta 500V

En cada caso dará lo que de, con los valores que de en la realidad, haces la división y obtienes la impedancia.

Es decir, que si ponemos a un cable 500V pero solo pasa 1mA entonces tendremos 500/0,001= 500k Ohm
Y si pasa medio 1M etc.

Si yo forzase a que con 500V hubieran 3mA, a ese proceso se le llama milagro. O fijo la corriente y mido la tansión o al revés. Fijar al mismo tiempo la corriente y la tensión solo es posible ajustando una resistencia variable, no midiendo una resistencia fija.

Por otra parte el título se las trae, si hay cortocircuito no hay aislamiento. Es como el color blanconegro o la persona altabaja. La definición de cortocircuito es la ausencia de aislamiento.


----------



## Jorgenets (Nov 4, 2020)

Hola Scooter,

Creo que no me has entendido bien. Se trata de un una medida de aislamiento entre bobinado y demás circuitos más carcasa. Se está degradando mucho el aislamiento.
Yo fijo la tensión a 500V, y en realidad mido la intensidad de fuga entre bobinado de motor y carcasa (porque se supone teóricamente que no debería pasar nada). El fabricante me dice que el instrumento no es capaz de dar mas de 3mA. Si el circuito pide más, indica que hay corto (no hay aislamiento suficiente). 

500/0,003=166kohm

Pero también me dice que a 500V es capaz de llegar a indicar que el aislamiento es de 30kohm. Como va a ser esto si necesitaría 16mA?

500/30000= 16mA

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2020)

No veo ninguna contradicción en lo que estás planteando, solo que no entiendes el proceso de medición.

Sencillo, si tú equipo ya una tensión de n V y una corriente de m A no podrás medir impedancias por debajo de n/m ohmios. Por encima si.
Como n/m ya es una basura lo mismo te da medir menos. Cuando te da 30k ya sabes que no vale. Si quieres medir mejor compra un instrumento mejor.
Yo usaba el megómetro para verificar cableados de instalaciones, por eso he dicho "cable" pero es mi mismo si mides el aislamiento de un motor.

Hablo de memoria, hace 15 años o más ..si daba más de 10MΩ estaba bien , si daba menos de 1MΩ estaba mal y entre 1 y 10 duda. Así que 30kΩ basura total, ya me da lo mismo si son 32k, 18,755272k o lo que sea. Que mida hasta 30k ya es mucho margen.

De todos modos yo tenía uno de 500V por aquel entonces porque el equipo tenía más años que yo, ya se media con 1kV e incluso más. Era común que midiera "bueno" pero luego saltará el diferencial, el megometro era solo orientativo.


----------



## aav (Nov 4, 2020)

Jorgenets dijo:


> Hola, en un medidor de aislamiento, tengo una intensidad de cortocircuito de 3mA. En el manual me indica que para una prueba de 500Vcc, la resitencia mínima que mide es de 30Kohm. Cómo es posible que mida esto si la fuente sólo es capaz de dar 3mA.
> 
> No debería ser la resistencia mínima 500Vcc/3mA=166kohm?



Si puedes sería interesante que acompañes el manual o, al menos las especificaciones técnicas del equipo medidor de aislación o su marca y modelo así podríamos llegar a confirmar el valor de las resistencias de aislación que mide en cada rango. 

Debería aparecer algo así 👇 [es de un equipo DT 5500 básico que NO cumple con la normativa europea Icc = 3 mA; éste trabaja a 1 mA]


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2020)

He releido el post original y creo que ahora entiendo la pregunta mejor.
El equipo da 500V en vacío y 3mA en cortocircuito, pero no necesariamente ambas a la vez.
Osea que puede que si que mida 30k en algún punto intermedio, _por ejemplo que a 60V de 2mA_* eso por la impedancia interna del propio medidor, y eso cuadra con una impedancia medida de 30k.

Si se hace el equivalente de Thevenin del equipo sería que la resistencia interna es de 166,666k y la tensión de 500V.

Si fuera así, con 30k externos serían 500V /(166,666+30)kΩ=2,54mA y la tensión en bornes del elemento a probar sería de 2.54x30=76V que es bastante poco. Por eso por debajo de 30k indica directamente cortocircuito.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> He releido el post original y creo que ahora entiendo la pregunta mejor.
> El equipo da 500V en vacío y 3mA en cortocircuito, pero no necesariamente ambas a la vez.
> Osea que puede que si que mida 30k en algún punto intermedio, por ejemplo que a 60V de 2mA eso por la impedancia interna del propio medidor, y eso cuadra con una impedancia medida de 30k.
> 
> Si se hace el equivalente de Thevenin del equipo sería que la resistencia interna es de 166,666k y la tensión de 500V.


Mi mono-neurona entendió eso


----------



## Jorgenets (Nov 4, 2020)

Hola, 

Adjunto las especificaciones del chauvin arnaux 6150.

La impedancia de entrada es 750kohm a 500V

Por si no se ve la imagen:
gama medida aislamiento a 500V: 30kohm a 2 tohm

Corriente nominal:  >1mA dc
Corriente cortocircuito: <1,6mA +- 5%dc (3,1mA máximo en arranque).

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2020)

Prueba lavar los bobinados con nafta y secar bien durante 24hs en horno a 60ºC . . .  vuelve a medir aislación.


----------



## aav (Nov 4, 2020)

Jorgenets dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Adjunto las especificaciones del chauvin arnaux 6150.



Bueno, me ha resultado difícil conseguir el manual del 6150. En el lugar que dice tenerlo, *AQUÍ MISMO,* en realidad está el del 6160 que supongo [léase _quiero creer...]_ debe ser muy similar con algunas mejoras de conectividad, rangos y memoria.

Asumida esa similitud se ve en el manual que la corriente de CC que es la corriente máxima que da el artefacto pero para *ESA* prueba de aislación (da más en otras) es de ~3,5 mA, así que las corrientes reales que aparecerán en condición de ensayo de aislación serán menores. 

Para dar una idea de los valores mínimos de Icc que satisface el equipo, el manual cita, para distintos voltajes de prueba, y cargas del orden del rango en que se mide, qué corrientes circularán y están en el orden de *NO MENOS* de 1 mA para todos ellos.

Para el rango de 250V (+30% y -0%) la prueba la hace con 250 KOhm y como 250V es el voltaje mínimo del rango de ensayo no habrá menos de 1mA circulando [el rango bajo va de 250V a 325V] con lo que la corriente estará, para ese rango de carga, en un máximo de  ~1,3 mA 

Para sacarse las dudas -si las hubiera- de qué mide (y cómo) sugiero montar un arreglo con sucesivas resistencias del orden de los rangos (250KOhm, 500KOhm y 1000KOhm) y comprobar las lecturas; aunque primero verificaría los voltajes que da realmente el equipo en ensayo (supongo que los mínimos se cumplrán en un equipo de marca como ese) para hacer las cuentas además de ver la pantalla o escala [Prometo hacerla y publicar fotos PERO con un equipo mucho más modesto, ya se que no llega a 1KV pero si supera 0,9KV]


Ver el archivo adjunto 256951


----------

